# Unable to install games/fortune through package manager or tool?



## kreid (Jul 11, 2012)

So, I am a recent GNU/Linux convert and am moving some of my work onto a FreeBSD 9.0 VPS. I enjoy having fortune lighten up my day so I attempted to install it through what I see as conventional means:

```
# pkg_add -r fortune
# pkg_add -r bsdgames
# sysinstall
```
Installing bsdgames through this method worked but fortune is sadly not in this package. And despite begin told that sysinstall is depreciated I still attempted it but, it seems it cannot find the games distribution from any FTP mirror.

In the end I ended up doing the following to get my hands on a functional fortune binary:

```
# cd /var/tmp
# wget ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/9.0-RELEASE/games.txz
# tar -xvf games.txz -C /
# rm games.txz
```

So my question this is all leading to is this: 
What would have been the proper way to install the games distribution post-install (bsdinstall gives the option)  now that sysinstall is defunct (to my knowledge, I can't get it to work) through a package manager or tool?

I am all up and running now but it took about 2 hours of Googleing, reading the mailing list, checking the forums and asking 2 colleagues. Figureing it took that much; I am either doing something horribly wrong or I feel this needs to be documented somewhere.

On an unrelated note, hello everyone


----------



## kpa (Jul 11, 2012)

Extracting the games.txz like you did was a right way to do it. I can not check right now if it's possible to install it afterwards with bsdinstall(8). The games.txz is part of what is called "base operating system" which is basically everything but /usr/local/* that is reserved for ported applications, ports(7). There is no package manager for any of the distribution packages in base, they are installed by just untarring them to the root directory.


----------



## kreid (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for the info, I'm glad to know that I ended up taking the right route. After re-reading bsdinstall(8) I don't see a way to install a distribution from the "base operating system" post-install.


----------

